# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  madwifi throughput tests

## Ifaistos

Ακολουθεί μια πρώτη αποτύπωση ορισμένων tests που έκανα για τις δυνατότητες σε transfer του madwifi old-source και των ppc boards.

Ο εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ήταν 2 ppc dht-walnut boards με cm9 και εσωτερικές κεραίες 2db σε απόσταση 2 μέτρων.
Και τα 2 boards έτρεχαν OWMNR ver 0.1.3 με 2.6.12.6 πυρήνα και με old-source madwifi drivers

To link κλείδωσε στα 54ΜΒ με -60 (+ - 2db) σήμα και από τις πλευρές.
Η μετρήσεις του tcp throughput έγιναν με Iperf 2.0.2 και αφορούσαν routing πακέτων όχι bridge

PPC board AP -- wireless -- PPC board STA

Στο πρώτο test το iperf έτρεξε στα ppc boards και έδωσε

28Μbit σε 'απλό' Α
35Mbit σε turbo

Στις μετρήσεις παρουσιάστηκαν αποκλίσεις 1-2 Mbit ανάλογα με τις ρυθμίσεις του tcp window στο iperf αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν σε αυτά τα πλαίσια.
Στο board που ήταν ο originator του traffic (client) το cpu load ήταν 100% ενώ στο board που ήταν ο server ήταν περίπου στο 80%

Στο 2 test χρησιμοποίηθηκαν επίσης 2 pc p4 στα 2 και 2.5 Ghz τα οποία συνδέονταν το καθένα μέσω ethεrnet σε ένα από τα ppc board, τα οποία είχαν wirelless link μεταξύ τους.
HOST A -- ethernet -- PPC board AP -- wireless -- PPC board STA -- ethernet -- HOST B 
Σε αυτό το test το iperf ετρεξε στα pc (Host A & Host B) ώστε να βρεθεί ποιό θα ήταν το καθαρό throughput.
Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν

28Μbit σε 'απλό' Α
51Mbit σε turbo

(και εδώ παρατηρήθηκαν αποκλίσεις 1-2 Mbit ανάλογα με τις ρυθμίσεις του tcp window )
Τα ppc board δεν ξεπέρασαν σαν avg το 50%-55% cpu load ενώ τα pc δεν χρησιμοποίησαν πάνω από το 10% της cpu για το iperf.
(To cpu load μετρήθηκε με το cpusage)

Από το πρώτα αποτελέσματα φένεται ότι το 'απλό' Α δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 30 Mbit το δε maximum ενός if με turbo είναι γύρω στα 50-52Mbit.
Τα ppc boards φένεται να μπορούν αν σηκώσουν 2 if's με full traffic 

Tα αποτελέσματα αυτά είναι ενδεικτικά, χρειάζονται ακόμα περισσότερα tests τόσο και με άλλο εξοπλισμό (wrap, routerboard, asus, pc's) όσο με τους madwifi-ng, madwifi->mtik κλπ για να έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα δυνατοτήτων.

----------


## nkar

Σ' ευχαριστουμε
Οταν μπορεσεις κανεις και ενα τεστ με τις ιδιες ιδανικες συνθηκες
και ΜΤ , Nstreme κλπ?


Αν μπορείς μας λες και που τα πηρες , τιμή?
Απο οτι βλεπω τα dht-walnut εχουν PowerPC sta 266Mhz

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ωραια παρουσιαση Μπραβο!
Αντε και με ng να δουμε....  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

εγω αυτο που εχω δοκιμασει και τα λιγα που γνωριζω ξερω οτι σε δοκιμες που εχω κανει οι μονοι drivers μιλοντας για openwrt που μου εδωσαν το μεγαλυτερο bandwidth ηταν τα madwifi tools
http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussi ... mipsel.ipk

με αυτα εχω 20-23MBps μονοδρομα,και προς τις 2 κατευθυνσεις το μισο
Απεναντι ειχα Mikrotik σε pc και μαλιστα το mikrotik ηταν σε ap!στην αντιθετη περιπτωση το λινκ δεν επαιζε τοσο καλα  :: 

edit:Να σημειωσω οτι δεν χρησιμοποιω pc!

----------


## Ifaistos

> εγω αυτο που εχω δοκιμασει και τα λιγα που γνωριζω ξερω οτι σε δοκιμες που εχω κανει οι μονοι drivers μιλοντας για openwrt που μου εδωσαν το μεγαλυτερο bandwidth ηταν τα madwifi tools
> http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussi ... mipsel.ipk
> 
> με αυτα εχω 20-23MBps μονοδρομα,και προς τις 2 κατευθυνσεις το μισο
> Απεναντι ειχα Mikrotik σε pc και μαλιστα το mikrotik ηταν σε ap!στην αντιθετη περιπτωση το λινκ δεν επαιζε τοσο καλα


Τα madwifi tools δεν είναι οι drivers, είναι τα athctl και λοιπά προγράμματα για την ρύθμιση των drivers.
Θα πρέπει να δεις τα madwifi-modules που έχεις εγκαταστημένα

π.χ με
ipkg list_installed | grep madwifi

Για το ίδιο test με mtik δεν το βλέπω...σύντομα γιατί δεν έχω διαθέσιμο Mtik  ::  και δεν σκοπεύω να αγοράσω licences  ::  

Επόμενο test είναι με madwifi-ng -> madwifi-ng και madwifi-old->madwifi-ng

----------


## NiKoSaEi

ipkg list_installed |grep madwifi
kmod-madwifi - 2.4.30brcm+r1208-20060106-1 - Driver for Atheros 802.11a/b/g MiniPCI cards
madwifi-tools - r1208-20051209-1 - Driver utilities for Atheros 802.11a/b/g MiniPCI cards  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπράβο ρε Στέλιο!

Πολύ χρήσιμα τα στοιχεία αυτά όταν γίνονται σε ελεγχόμενες συνθήκες.

Μέχρι τώρα τα υπολογίζαμε εμπειρικά στα Links.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Αυτά τα test συνεχίστηκαν ή όχι...  ::  ;

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν πολλές εξελίξεις από εκείνη την εποχή. Τώρα υπάρχουν οι δυνατότητες fast frames και bursting που μπορούν να δώσουν σε απλό link 33-35Mbit.

----------


## Cha0s

> Υπάρχουν πολλές εξελίξεις από εκείνη την εποχή. Τώρα υπάρχουν οι δυνατότητες fast frames και bursting που μπορούν να δώσουν σε απλό link 33-35Mbit.


Βασίλη, 30-35mbit με mikrotik ή Linux απέναντι;

----------


## Acinonyx

Με madwifi σε απλό με wmm, fast frames και bursting...

Με mikrotik ~27Mbit.

Δείτε εδώ κάποιες δοκιμές με compression ενεργοποιημένο -> viewtopic.php?f=42&t=34737

----------

